# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Apple Iphone 2G wifi problem

## spyros_28

Επεσε στα χερια μου ενα iphone, μηπως και μπορεσει να δουλεψει το wifi. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να συνδεθει πουθενα ενω εμφανιζει τα δικτυα. Η version ειναι η 2.2.1(5Η11) και το modem firmware ειναι το 04.05.04_G. Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## geeksada

Για δοκιμασε ενα reset τα network settings (Να εχεις υπ'οψη σου οτι θα χαθουν τυχον wep keys που εχει αποθηκευσει)

----------


## spyros_28

Εχει γινει, καθως επισης full reset, αλλαγη firmware, προς τα πανω και προς τα κατω και κανει τα ιδια..

----------

